# Just another Ross Clone?



## Bubba Kester (May 24, 2021)

Hi,
 I stumbled my way to Pedal PCB by searching for a UV printing service for my hobby projects. I ended up at Tayda Electronics where I saw the enclosures prepared for Pedal PCB projects. It has been a round about way to learn that Pedal PCB has such an incredible selection of projects.

 The ability to coordinate a Pedal PCB build with Tayda's enclosure service seems ideal.

 Are there any plans to produce a board based on a Ross clone with modern mods? I know this circuit may seem all to common, but it is uncommon to find a DIY PCB project with the extra documentation that lets a hobbyist finish it off with a really nice enclosure package. Pedal PCB seems to be exemplary at helping hobbyists with the helpful details, so I am looking forward to building some pedals based on Pedal PCBs.

 In any event, Thank you!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, Bubba Kester.

Ross made a number of pedals with different circuits.
Which Ross are you referring to?

Distortion based on the MXR Distortion+/DOD 250 ?
That would be the PPCB Distortion 250 you're after, you could build a modded Black or Tan.

Compressor based on the MXR DynaComp?
The PPCB Byrdhouse is based loosely on a Janglebox which in turn is based on the Dyna-Ross; it would get you there.

If you're after a Ross Flanger, Chorus or Phaser there's nothing like those on PPCB at the moment, but you could add them to the wish list. There are other modulation projects, though, that might still capture your interest.

I'm still fairly green behind the gills here, but there's a welcoming great bunch of people on this forum.


Cheers,
FF


----------



## Bubba Kester (May 25, 2021)

Hi Thank you for the helpful info. I apologize for not being specific, and honestly did not appreciate that Ross made several note worthy pedals.

I was indeed referring to the infamous MXR/Ross Compressor.

I have to admit, I am unfamiliar with most of the latest pedal nameplates, and while I am am grateful and impressed that there is so much interest and activity in the production and tweaking of fx designs, I am overwhelmed by the prospect of catching up to the times. Many of the Pedal PCB boards are compared to pedals I do not know about, but I imagine are very popular.

I went through a phase where I disassembled my pedal board and put everything in storage, and now I want to stomp on some boxes again but do not want to use the store bought stuff I am used to. I want to enjoy the novelty of playing through my own DIY assemblies.

My short term goal is to make a few classic circuits for myself, and perhaps as gifts for my nephews in the hopes of inspiring them to try out DIY electronics.

I will try to learn more about the Birdhouse and Janglebox. I guess a good start will be to compare the schematics to the traditional version.

Thank you!


----------



## fig (May 25, 2021)

Bubba Kester said:


> My short term goal is to make a few classic circuits for myself, and perhaps as gifts for my nephews in the hopes of inspiring them to try out DIY electronics.



That's a wonderful goal! You've landed at the right airport, as there are a lot of knowledgable, talented people who are willing to share their craft and experiences.


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 25, 2021)

If you're super impatient like me you can always build it on stripboard








						Ross Compressor
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com


----------



## Bubba Kester (May 25, 2021)

I learned a long time ago that people usually think things that look "cool" sound better. For some, "cool" is a perf board with point to point junctions and a rats nest of wires, but for most its a nice slick package with everything placed at right angles. Don't get me wrong, I have made my share of point to point rat's nests, but I came here looking for the nifty PCBs to use with nicely decorated enclosures .


Thank you!


----------



## BuddytheReow (May 25, 2021)

"Rat's nest" is sometimes an understatement . Was just a suggestion.


----------



## Robert (May 25, 2021)

I have a partially finished Ross Comp PCB layout somewhere....


----------



## dorrisant (Jun 26, 2021)

A Ross with the extra filters and a clean blend sounds sweet. I have a board and daughterboard that I eventually morphed into etching as one board with jumpers that I've been using for years. I made up a schematic in Kicad but when I get to the board, I just stare at the pile of parts. Dunno why. I haven't had much trouble with other boards. Would this entice you to lay it out? Sure does sound good.


----------

